# Male or Female - Best for Hunting?



## fanciemom (Mar 2, 2012)

I got a deposit on a puppy from breeder. I had a Vizsla years ago and Gypsy was the best dog I ever had. I want a female like Gypsy to be a family pet and trail riding buddy for when I take a horse out. My husband says since we will be getting a bird dog, he will want to hunt it for upland game and seems to think a Male would be the best hunting dog.

So are the male dogs automatically the best hunters?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

NO being male does not make them a better hunting dog.
The only problem you can run into with a female is she may be in heat during part of the hunting season. You can still hunt her, just not with any male dogs at that time.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Does getting a female spayed have any effect on hunting ability?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

threefsh said:


> Does getting a female spayed have any effect on hunting ability?


None what so ever.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

From what I have seen females make very good hunters. However, I'm not an expert by any means. :-X


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sex of the dog will have no effect on hunting ability. Both males and females can be wonderful ... or not 

Spaying also has no effect on hunting ability. 

That being said, my beloved Maizie had a knack of going in heat every October - heart of ruffed grouse hunting in my parts. Had to cancel two trips to the UP  Of course that was no longer an issue after spaying.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

More important than picking male or female is to go with a proven hunting bloodline.


----------



## Bernie (Jan 17, 2011)

Morgan is a spayed female and I guarantee she will out hunt your husband. lol


----------



## fanciemom (Mar 2, 2012)

The thought of a dog that can outhunt my husband is very scary. :-\ I was hoping for a dog with mellower personality, not like my husband who has many interests and tries to excel at all.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Male Vizslas _should be _ stronger than female Vizslas. But there is always the female that will kick a male dog's butt in drive and energy in my observation.

Beyond that it has to do with breeding and training.

Have fun in the field.

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

fanciemom said:


> The thought of a dog that can outhunt my husband is very scary. :-\ I was hoping for a dog with mellower personality, not like my husband who has many interests and tries to excel at all.


your hubby is in for a very major humbling exercise, be prepared to nurse some wounded pride


----------

